# Young Male Guinea Pig Needs A New Home



## Amelia7777 (Dec 12, 2010)

I am in Birmingham, Uk, but I can travel within reason to re-home.

I have joined this forum as I have come to the very hard decision to re-home my Guinea Pig. I am very reluctant to let him go, but there are MANY reasons for him to be re-homed and only ONE to keep him, I love him dearly. I am trying to be selfless rather than selfish and put his needs before my own.

Long story short, he is currently living alone without companionship and I&#8217;d like him to have a friend wherever he goes. I am under strict orders from my partner that I&#8217;m not allowed any more pets and the risk of having to keep another Guinea Pig in a separate cage just isn&#8217;t do-able. Which brings me to another reason; his hutch is falling apart and he currently has free run of my spare room (which is completely safe and Piggy proofed) and uses his hutch only a &#8216;base&#8217; where he has his bed and food etc. Therefore he does not come with a hutch and any new owner will have to be able to provide him with a new one. He does however come with a food bowl, water bottle, a play tube, carrot patch toy and a ball. He will also come with bags if his old food so any new owner can mix it in with his new food if his diet is to be changed. He is used to being indoors and I would prefer him to continue being an indoor pet as I don&#8217;t know how well he&#8217;d adjust to being kept outside permanently (especially in this weather). Obviously when it&#8217;s warmer, I&#8217;m sure he&#8217;d be fine.

He&#8217;s six months old and still quite timid. With the right owner I&#8217;m sure he&#8217;ll soon come out of his shell. He&#8217;s name is Norbert, but obviously you would be welcome to change this! (He does have a very &#8216;Norbert&#8217; face though, lol).

He&#8217;s diet is as follows: Gerty Guinea Pig food is his main everyday food. He also has Wagg Guinea Pig crunch on top of this every other day. He has a plain Timothy Hay everyday and he also has a variation of Timothy Chamomile hay and Timothy Birch Bark Hay every other day using a different one each time. He has half a cup of Vegetables everyday and his favourite are carrots. He also really likes romaine lettuce, broccoli, bell pepper and cucumber.

I&#8217;d like him to be kept on a similar diet as this is what he&#8217;s used to although I do understand that everyone has their own way of doing things and if his diet is to be changed (obviously keeping the essential things in there) I only ask that it&#8217;s done using the slow and correct process of getting a Piggy used to something new.

I really HATE to sound picky, but I love him very much and I only want the best for him. I know there&#8217;s a better life out there for him and someone who will love him as much as I do, but be able to provide more for him. I cannot express how much I don&#8217;t want to let him go, but I believe I&#8217;m doing the right thing for his needs.

I am based in Birmingham UK, and I can travel within about thirty miles to re-home him (my partner is the one that will be driving and that&#8217;s about the petrol that we can afford). However, if you live further away, please still contact me. I should be able to convince him for the right person &#61514;

I kindly ask that anyone who would like to give him a forever home will agree to a &#8216;home check&#8217;. Obviously, this is not as intimidating as it sounds and certainly NOT about &#8216;your home and lifestyle&#8217;, lol! Just, for my own peace of mind, I&#8217;d like to know where he&#8217;s going to be living, what kind of diet he&#8217;ll be on and what the rest of his life is going to be like (again, I really don&#8217;t mean to sound picky, I just want to know where he&#8217;s going, that&#8217;ll he&#8217;ll be loved and have a good life. Responsible re-homing and all that lark, lol).

I do not want any money for the little guy, just the reassurance that he will be loved and looked after. I will also not re-home him with a breeder.

Thanks, and I really look forward to hearing from people &#61514;
Amelia.


----------

